# [solved] Super card ds two price is getting even higher



## jackol13 (May 9, 2010)

The scds2 price is $45 dollars its getting to cost even more next thing its properly going to go to $50 it should go back to $40 dollars

edit: you are wrong. the currency probably switched from USD to AUD.


----------



## RupeeClock (May 9, 2010)

The DSTwo is apparently a pretty expensive flashcart, only the pre-orders were sold at a discount to start off sales.
On top of that, Shoptemp and Team Supercard worked out a deal to be the first to stock the DSTwo anywhere on the internet, and for a little cheaper.


----------



## lolzed (May 9, 2010)

#5661 said:
			
		

> RupeeClock said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


http://shoptemp.com/news/20/Supercard-DSTW...ry-soon%21.html


----------



## Guild McCommunist (May 9, 2010)

Cyclos run for like $40 and that doesn't have any of the neat features the SCDSTWO does. So it's rather reasonable, not to mention with the extra hardware, it costs more to produce.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (May 9, 2010)

#5661 said:
			
		

> RupeeClock said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Really? That sucks, but it might explain the price increase...


----------



## tj_cool (May 9, 2010)

Overlord Nadrian said:
			
		

> Really? That sucks, but it might explain the price increase...


They're still getting it first
See lolzeds post above


----------



## Escape (May 9, 2010)

What are you talking about?
It says $39.95 on shoptemp 
I don't suppose you are referring to some other site, since you've posted it in here...


----------



## jackol13 (May 10, 2010)

I just hope it dosent go much higher
they updated the picture now and im fine with the price i just hope it dosent get any higher


----------



## elixirdream (May 10, 2010)

thanks lolzed
so its the matter of time 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




i hope they send out even earlier than 3 days
receiving the good 3 days earlier = saturday 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






			
				jackol13 said:
			
		

> I just hope it dosent go much higher
> they updated the picture now and im fine with the price i just hope it dosent get any higher



as pointed out by someone else
is still 39.90


----------



## Costello (May 10, 2010)

you are wrong. the currency probably switched from USD to AUD, switch back to USD and it'll be fine 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



topic closed


----------

